# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Mac OS - English Room >  How to Play Audio on OS X to 2 Bluetooth Headsets

## dinhmailam8

One of the Mac’s hidden gems is the ability to listen to audio from your computer or laptop on two different sets of Bluetooth earphones. Without downloading any extra software, you can have this feature up and running in a matter of minutes.

*Step 1*


Before you get started, make sure that both Bluetooth headsets have been paired with your computer. Depending on your Bluetooth headsets, you might find that you have to connect a particular one before the other in order to get them both to connect at the same time.

*Step 2*


In your Finder, go to *Applications > Utilities > Audio MIDI Setup*. In the bottom-left hand corner, click the Plus button and select *Create Multi-Output Device*. This will allow you to choose which devices will play your audio.

*Step 3*


You should now see all of your connected output headsets that are paired with your computer. Just check the ones you want to use and the sound should play from both headsets. If you find that the audio isn’t perfectly synced, be sure to check “Drift Correction”.



*Troubleshooting*


In some instances, no matter what you do, this feature simply won’t work. An inelegant solution is to select “Create Aggregate Device” when you’ve hit the plus button in step two.

You should once again see all of your connected devices, but this time there will be two instances of each device — one for output and one for input.

The following configuration, with one device selected as both input and output, was successful on one machine where the Multi-Output Device method just refused to work.

Also make sure that the sample rate for both devices is identical. And if you find the sound is coming from one device only, remember to right-click the Multi-Output Device or Aggregate Device and select “Use this device for sound output”.

*Do you have any tips or tricks for playing audio from multiple devices? Let us know in the comments*

----------

